# Is this i sign of early labor



## Daisy1702 (Aug 5, 2022)

Hi, i have a ewe that was mounted 2 times in a week in march and she should be due soon. I went out today and she has hollowed out and had some white mucas. She hasn't bagged up yet but her udder is low and her teats are pointed down.

Is she in early labour? And answers would be helpful.

Shes had mucas that fell off this morning (only like a teaspoon worth) then the photo is more that started coming out, still only a teaspoon worth after this photo was taken


----------



## Baymule (Aug 5, 2022)

She may not be in labor, but her body is preparing for labor. In labor, she will paw out a nest, get up, lay down,  act restless. Keep us posted on her!


----------



## Daisy1702 (Aug 5, 2022)

Baymule said:


> She may not be in labor, but her body is preparing for labor. In labor, she will paw out a nest, get up, lay down,  act restless. Keep us posted on her!


Thanks, how many days do you think until she lambs? Could it still be a week or a couple days?


----------



## Baymule (Aug 5, 2022)

Pregnant ewes are Jamaica sheep. As in 
Ja’ -Make-uh-me-crazy!! It’s her job to bag up with an udder about to burst, for WEEKS! Or, not have a bag at all. She will drop goopy goo from her lady parts, you will get all excited and………….nothing. LOL

My first sheep were 4 bred ewes. I was out the door at daybreak and bed checked at 10:30 every night…….,FOREVER! I was finally rewarded with 2 ewes both having twins while I slept. 

So,yes, she will lamb soon! And yes, she will lamb several weeks from now. 

Glad I could be of help! BWA-HA-HA-HA!!!!


----------



## Daisy1702 (Aug 5, 2022)

O


Baymule said:


> Pregnant ewes are Jamaica sheep. As in
> Ja’ -Make-uh-me-crazy!! It’s her job to bag up with an udder about to burst, for WEEKS! Or, not have a bag at all. She will drop goopy goo from her lady parts, you will get all excited and………….nothing. LOL
> 
> My first sheep were 4 bred ewes. I was out the door at daybreak and bed checked at 10:30 every night…….,FOREVER! I was finally rewarded with 2 ewes both having twins while I slept.
> ...


Ok??((


----------



## Daisy1702 (Aug 5, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Pregnant ewes are Jamaica sheep. As in
> Ja’ -Make-uh-me-crazy!! It’s her job to bag up with an udder about to burst, for WEEKS! Or, not have a bag at all. She will drop goopy goo from her lady parts, you will get all excited and………….nothing. LOL
> 
> My first sheep were 4 bred ewes. I was out the door at daybreak and bed checked at 10:30 every night…….,FOREVER! I was finally rewarded with 2 ewes both having twins while I slept.
> ...


Doesnt make much sense but ok


----------



## Baymule (Aug 5, 2022)

Relax, she will lamb when she is ready. Then you can hug and squeeze a newborn lamb. There’s nothing like it! 

No it doesn’t make much sense. Trying to pinpoint “when” does keep the excitement level up.


----------



## Daisy1702 (Aug 5, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Relax, she will lamb when she is ready. Then you can hug and squeeze a newborn lamb. There’s nothing like it!
> 
> No it doesn’t make much sense. Trying to pinpoint “when” does keep the excitement level up.


Ok thanks


----------



## Daisy1702 (Aug 6, 2022)

Sorry i know its weird to be looking at the girlies parts of a ewe but over night cad has developed sort of a bump just above her vulva, sohould i be worried.


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 6, 2022)

150 days from date you saw her bred is a place to start.  Could go 7-10 days either way.  So, what day in March?


----------



## Daisy1702 (Aug 6, 2022)

Mini Horses said:


> 150 days from date you saw her bred is a place to start.  Could go 7-10 days either way.  So, what day in March?


 14th of march and 21st of march but shes hollowed out and noe has the bump anove vulva


----------



## Baymule (Aug 6, 2022)

The bump is ok. Don’t feel weird about posting pictures that concern you. We do it too. Animal husbandry gets down to the nitty gritty, these things have to be discussed and pictures taken. How else are we to learn? 

Like @Mini Horses said, count 150 days from each date, she can lamb a week or two early or late.


----------



## Daisy1702 (Aug 6, 2022)

Baymule said:


> The bump is ok. Don’t feel weird about posting pictures that concern you. We do it too. Animal husbandry gets down to the nitty gritty, these things have to be discussed and pictures taken. How else are we to learn?
> 
> Like @Mini Horses said, count 150 days from each date, she can lamb a week or two early or late.


Ok thanks. She seems a little more hollowed out today, still had some mucus and has been sitting down alot more


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 6, 2022)

😊 yeah we get/take some doozy photos.

@Baymule  has sheep....goats for me.  We're saying this -- you'll most likely just go out and find lambs doing well.  AND yes, ewe and doe code is to...drive us crazy guessing!!  This "could" be another 3 weeks.  Relax...she'll do fine without you there. 👍


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 6, 2022)

They tend to hollow out as the lambs change position inside and her body's muscles and ligs and all get positioned to help with the birthing process.  
August 8th would be the first "Due Date" if bred on the 14th of March...  they can go 1-2 weeks early to 1-2 weeks late ON AVERAGE... and if she didn't actually settle until March 21st date... and give her a couple extra weeks if late... then her lambing due date should be from say.... Aug 5th through Aug 30th. 
   Her body is getting ready and you should have lambs soon.  Not like you have a date with the dr for a planned c-section or anything...


----------



## Daisy1702 (Aug 6, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> They tend to hollow out as the lambs change position inside and her body's muscles and ligs and all get positioned to help with the birthing process.
> August 8th would be the first "Due Date" if bred on the 14th of March...  they can go 1-2 weeks early to 1-2 weeks late ON AVERAGE... and if she didn't actually settle until March 21st date... and give her a couple extra weeks if late... then her lambing due date should be from say.... Aug 5th through Aug 30th.
> Her body is getting ready and you should have lambs soon.  Not like you have a date with the dr for a planned c-section or anything...


Thanks


----------



## Daisy1702 (Aug 6, 2022)

So i dont yet have a photo but went to check ewes and the lump is a bit bigger. Any ideas? Ill also get a photo when i do the 6pm check. (Checks are 8am 2pm 6pm and occasionally 10pm)


----------



## Abbey0020 (Aug 7, 2022)

Either the 14 or 21st march


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Aug 7, 2022)

Daisy1702 said:


> Sorry i know its weird to be looking at the girlies parts of a ewe but over night cad has developed sort of a bump just above her vulva, sohould i be worried.View attachment 92919View attachment 92920


I think it's normal mine do it too and then it goes away after they lamb. She looks like she will lamb pretty soon. (Or could also be in a few weeks😂


----------



## Daisy1702 (Aug 8, 2022)

Very hollowed out today (can see from side on photos now.


----------



## BellaM (Aug 10, 2022)

Baymule said:


> Pregnant ewes are Jamaica sheep. As in
> Ja’ -Make-uh-me-crazy!! It’s her job to bag up with an udder about to burst, for WEEKS! Or, not have a bag at all. She will drop goopy goo from her lady parts, you will get all excited and………….nothing. LOL
> 
> My first sheep were 4 bred ewes. I was out the door at daybreak and bed checked at 10:30 every night…….,FOREVER! I was finally rewarded with 2 ewes both having twins while I slept.
> ...


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Daisy1702 (Aug 10, 2022)

Her


 lady bits hve changed again, could it mean shes close


----------



## Baymule (Aug 11, 2022)

Put your hands on her butt on each side of her spine. Those are the ligaments that soften up before giving birth. Instead of feeling firm, it will be soft and squishy. And yes, her lady bits will continue to change. She is getting closer. Post lots of pictures of the lamb(s) when she lambs!


----------



## Daisy1702 (Aug 12, 2022)

Im not sure if caddy is im early labour or not. She keeps sitting in the same spot breathing heavily and occasionally seems to hold her breath. Labor maybe?


----------



## Baymule (Aug 13, 2022)

If she was in labor last night, there should be lambs this morning.


----------



## Daisy1702 (Aug 13, 2022)

Baymule said:


> If she was in labor last night, there should be lambs this morning.


Turns out she was prolapsing, a save ewe has been placed in


----------



## Baymule (Aug 13, 2022)

The things our sheep do to us! Make us worry even more!


----------



## Daisy1702 (Aug 13, 2022)

Baymule said:


> If she was in labor last night, there should be lambs this morning.


Turns out she was prolapsing, save ewe was put in


----------



## Daisy1702 (Aug 13, 2022)

Yeah, she is expected to lamb very soon


Baymule said:


> The things our sheep do to us! Make us worry even more!


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Aug 13, 2022)

Daisy1702 said:


> Turns out she was prolapsing, a save ewe has been placed in


How much did she prolapse is she ok now? I've never delt with my sheep prolapsing but we have had cows do it


----------



## Daisy1702 (Aug 13, 2022)

BrahmerQueen said:


> How much did she prolapse is she ok now? I've never delt with my sheep prolapsing but we have had cows do it


An orange sized mass. She is alright now as had a save ewe put in to keep it in. She is avoiding me as she thinks i caused this on her. Her vulva is now large and shes has produced some white mucas  labour?


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Aug 14, 2022)

Daisy1702 said:


> An orange sized mass. She is alright now as had a save ewe put in to keep it in. She is avoiding me as she thinks i caused this on her. Her vulva is now large and shes has produced some white mucas  labour?View attachment 93085


What does she look like now? Idk when you should take it out it's so hard to decide if they are about to lamb or if it will be a few more days. @farmerjan ?


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 14, 2022)

Have never used a "save ewe" for a prolapse... Only prolapses we do on cattle is a simple couple of stitches  and 99% of the time they are for post calving prolapses.  Maybe someone with more extensive  lambing experiences can chime in.. @purplequeenvt?

No offense, but a prolapse animal does not stay around here.  With beef cattle it is a little different than with some of the other more closely watched "farmstead" animals.  We did have a cow that prolapsed her rectum and we kept her for 3 more calves.. but it went back in within a day or 2 and was not too big until the last time... vaginal prolapses are not that common for us, I guess we have had a couple over the years.  And they have mostly all "fixed themselves" so not a big concern...or had a stitch or 2 and then when they are close to due date, have snipped them and they often have just stayed in; cow calved and never seen any more problems... Uterine prolapses are the more common and most of the time they are severe and if we save the cow, she does not get rebred.  It is not impossible to get most uterine prolapses put back in, yes we use a vet for that, but what happens is sometimes they tear the main artery that goes to the uterus and you can't see it or tell when you put it back in... so she will either bleed to death internally, or she gets up and does okay.  Either way, they leave the farm after they raise that calf if they survive it.  We had a severe one about 3 years ago and lost the cow in less than 12 hours... been probably 5-10 years before that;  we have had about 4-5 in the 40+ yrs we have had the beef cattle I guess.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 14, 2022)

I had a ewe prolapse, carrying twins, 30-45 days out from due date. I had round 2 of Covid and was so weak I could barely drag myself out to feed and water. @Ridgetop was most helpful with instructions on catching her, washing her back end all up, stuffing it back in and stitching her up. I was too sick and weak to do any of that. I had a friend come over, shoot her and put the meat in the freezer to feed his family. Of course she was registered and I wanted those lambs badly. Sometimes that’s just how it goes 

The other registered ewe we bought at the same time, my husband named her Dessa. She has been with the ram for over a year—nothing. The only thing saving her is my husband picked her out and named her. He passed away, so she gets a free ride. She’s 18 months old. Someday maybe?


----------



## Daisy1702 (Aug 14, 2022)

Even if i dont breed her again im gonna keep her because she was my first ever sheep and itd break my heart to kill her


----------



## Baymule (Aug 14, 2022)

Daisy1702 said:


> Even if i dont breed her again im gonna keep her because she was my first ever sheep and itd break my heart to kill her


We do get our favorites. I have one ewe left out of the original 4 we bought. She’s here forever. Ewenique is  8 years old and a big pet. 

The ewe I had that I had that was prolapsing, I was sick, called vets, couldn’t get one out, so had to make a tough call. Sometimes reality sucks. 

I hope your ewe does fine and gives you a beautiful lamb.


----------



## Ridgetop (Aug 15, 2022)

When is she due to lamb?  Are you sure that she was prolapsing?  How did you know?  Check her udder for colostrum by squeezing her teats gently.  

You will need to keep a close eye on your ewe.  As soon as she is in labor you need to remove the retainer.  Then be ready to rescue the lambs if she has trouble.  Retainers are usually held on either by tying the retainer to the wool, or with a harness.  The retainer will come out when the ewe gives birth since it is not a completely interior attachment.  If the ewe cannot push the retainer out when lambing, she will not be able to deliver the lamb, and the lamb will die.  You might want to get some Lamb-Lac just in case the ewe doesn't make it or you can't get the prolapse back in after she lambs.  If the lambs are imminent, you need to remove the prolapse retainer attachments.  

We have had a couple of prolapses, both rectal and uterine, over the past 33 years.  

One was a ewe that had lambed several weeks before and suffered a complete uterine prolapse.  I washed the uterus with cold water and replaced it.  We sewed her up with dental floss and a carpet needle and gave Penicillin.  The floss was left in for a couple weeks, then we cut the stitches.  It held and we sent her to auction.  Uterine prolapses are difficult since the organ is very heavy and as soon as it is exposed to the outside air it dries out, drags on the ground, and starts to swell.  Once swollen it is almost impossible to replace.  I was lucky to get it back in her and had to use a glass soda bottle to help push it back in.  (Had read about that trick in "All Creatures Great and Small".)

One large Suffolk ewe _threatened _to rectally prolapse during the last few weeks of her pregnancy.  I treated her with Preparation H and after lambing triplets she was fine. 

Another ewe prolapsed rectally in her last month of pregnancy and the vet did a tube surgery which held until she lambed.  I had to cut her pretty badly to deliver the lambs. First lamb was very large and didn't make it but the second one survived.  The vet came back out and sewed up the ewe who was able to nurse her lamb for 6 weeks.  Then we had her euthanized since she was not doing well.  Her lamb is one of our best ewes and had twins with no trouble.  She is due to lamb again in a few weeks.

We currently have a 6-month-old lamb that has been rectally prolapsing for several months.  The prolapse goes back in for several days, then comes out again.  She is going into our freezer as soon as we can get her to the butcher.  (No relation to the other rectal prolapse.)

Uterine and vaginal prolapses are bad and often will repeat.  They are difficult to repair, and often the animal doesn't do well afterwards.  That is why you want to cull ewes that prolapse.  They are not worth the trouble to keep them from prolapsing.  It used to be thought that prolapses were caused by extremely short docks or heredity.  There is not enough proof either way, since people routinely cull prolapsing animals.  

Good luck with saving her lambs and your ewe.


----------



## Daisy1702 (Aug 15, 2022)

The save ewe was put in loose so she can push out if need be.


----------



## Daisy1702 (Aug 15, 2022)

She has cow teats


----------



## Daisy1702 (Aug 15, 2022)

Ridgetop said:


> When is she due to lamb?  Are you sure that she was prolapsing?  How did you know?  Check her udder for colostrum by squeezing her teats gently.
> 
> You will need to keep a close eye on your ewe.  As soon as she is in labor you need to remove the retainer.  Then be ready to rescue the lambs if she has trouble.  Retainers are usually held on either by tying the retainer to the wool, or with a harness.  The retainer will come out when the ewe gives birth since it is not a completely interior attachment.  If the ewe cannot push the retainer out when lambing, she will not be able to deliver the lamb, and the lamb will die.  You might want to get some Lamb-Lac just in case the ewe doesn't make it or you can't get the prolapse back in after she lambs.  If the lambs are imminent, you need to remove the prolapse retainer attachments.
> 
> ...


Pink mass definitely not lamb. Due Wednesday. Im not milking her due to her needing colostrum for the lambs


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Aug 15, 2022)

Daisy1702 said:


> Pink mass definitely not lamb. Due Wednesday. Im not milking her due to her needing colostrum for the lambsView attachment 93103


If you only squirt them one or twice she will still have plenty for her lambs.


----------



## Daisy1702 (Aug 16, 2022)

Shes lambed twin girls yesterday


----------



## Baymule (Aug 16, 2022)

WHAT??? NO PICTURES??? 

Congratulations on the twins, you really hung in there and helped make it happen!


----------



## Daisy1702 (Aug 16, 2022)

Photos will come when backyard herds is not having a complete meltdown.


Baymule said:


> WHAT??? NO PICTURES???
> 
> Congratulations on the twins, you really hung in there and helped make it happen!


Thanks


----------



## Finnie (Aug 16, 2022)

Daisy1702 said:


> Shes lambed twin girls yesterday


Congratulations❣️


----------



## Daisy1702 (Aug 17, 2022)

Caddy's twin ewes. born on the 16/08/2022. The First photo is Goat. She was 2.5kg at birth and the second photo is Ruby and she was 3.00kg at birth.


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 17, 2022)

Congrats!  So. Did she do okay with and after lambing?  Hope the prolapse didn't get worse.  We need an update on how shes doing with those cuties.  😊


----------



## Daisy1702 (Aug 17, 2022)

Mini Horses said:


> Congrats!  So. Did she do okay with and after lambing?  Hope the prolapse didn't get worse.  We need an update on how shes doing with those cuties.  😊


Update. So shes doing alright, ruby on the other hand not so good, cad isnt feeding her so ive been 4 times daily so she might end up having to be a bottle fed.


----------



## BrahmerQueen (Aug 17, 2022)

Daisy1702 said:


> Shes lambed twin girls yesterday


Omg theyr so cute congratulations and great job


----------

